# Newb motor and controller purchase



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess it's this one: http://classifieds.castanet.net/details/build_your_own_electric_vehicle/2092234/

certainly looks big enough for the Golf II

Why don't you start a build thread?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

marcexec said:


> I guess it's this one: http://classifieds.castanet.net/details/build_your_own_electric_vehicle/2092234/


I'd beware. Kostov is in Bulgaria, not New York. And I never heard of Dax controllers and do not see any web site for them. I suggest you contact Kostov directly. Or try to contact member Plamenator as he works for Kostov.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

vwelec said:


> I'm looking at converting a mk2 golf. Need a range of 30km max. Found local parts.


You can find used forklift motor locally for few hundred $. Look for a 9'' diameter DC motor, that should be good for your application.
Also, an Alltrax 72v 575A controller cost 670$ new, so don't bother with unknow controller.

Finally, a really good choice of battery could be to find a Nissan Leaf battery coming from a wreck car. There is many module inside and you can use the quantity you need for your 30 km of range.
Or see here Nissan Leaf battery module.


----------

